# What is the best wire tracer..?



## JustinG (Sep 4, 2012)

I use the Fluke 3000 daily, much louder than the ones from Tempo. Only works on non-energized circuits though.

http://www.flukenetworks.com/datacom-cabling/installation-tools/Pro3000-Analog-Tone-and-Probe


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

There was a thread on these recently. This one was recommended. I think I may buy one. $300 bubbas

http://www.arcade-electronics.com/detail.aspx?ID=22573


----------

